# EndPad Stopped Working



## harey (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi guys,

I have a standard Tivo (no TivoWeb or anything else), but have had EndPad installed when I replaced my last drive. This was working perfectly adding 2 and 5 minutes on either end. Now for some unknown reason its stopped.

Now I've tried rebooting, but no luck. What can I do (within the limitations of a standard unit) to get EndPad working again?

Thanks in advance.
Chris


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If I had to guess, I'd say that your /var partition got wiped (happens sometimes). If that is the case, you'd need to pull the drive and re-install Endpad.

You should be able to tell if this is the problem by viewing the log files (which you can do through the standard interface if backdoors are enabled).


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Paging Mr Endpad!!!

Just imaged a new drive and this included endpad*. Now, I just assumed it would start working (assuming 2 items to be recorded of course) without a problem. No such luck.

Have attached relevant portion of log file.

*ETA:*
*My own image. No-one elses. Just in case you were worried about copyright issues


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Wait for indexing to finish. EndPad can't work if there is no programme data to use.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

A fair point. However, with only five channels it didn't take long!

Daily Call was at 10:50pm; GC & Indexing time-stamp 10:54pm

First test recording was after midnight.

I've set a couple more up for shortly. Will see what happens.

*ETA:*
My bad! I think I forgot to re-start it after indexing had finished and before I went to bed. Just done so now and it's working fine 

Ta muchly for the kick in the pants


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Ta muchly for the kick in the pants


Always happy to oblige


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have endpad set up to not add any padding at all to "Click" on BBC News. However, it added the default padding this morning and I was trying to figure out why.

Of course, with the re-launch of 'BBC News 24' as 'The BBC News channel', they changed the channel identifier ID didn't they 

/me goes off to edit endpad.config


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Just copied this from my endpad.config


> *p Click -s 0 -e 0*


What were you doing?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I didn't specify the programme, just the channel.


----------

